# ITS JEW FISH MADNESS AT SPOT X...



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

we had to stop as we had reached our bag limit...it was an awesome trip...i am sure spottiemac will fill in the details


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

...what can i say...but....freakin great catch


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

wow, totally awesome!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Good onya fella's, what a top day you had. Wish I remembered to take the phone out of the bloody fishing bag last night!
Congratulations


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

What a great morning! Top stuff 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

great catch fella's, what a good effort!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Here's a pic of Spottymacs jewfish jewels taken from the head after we put it on the BBQ for an hour. Really nice quality gems mate. The cheeks tasted fantastic too. I'll give 'em to you next time we hit the drink.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

That does it! I'm hanging up the surfboard for a while and getting back into it. Jimminy Wigglesworth! :shock:

Is that Clive in amongst it too?

Matt


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

hogans ghost , every fishos dream , brilliant


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

What a to day out, we had a ball,and l have just finished cooking the heads and got a bloody good feed out of them.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Top catch fellas, I hope to get amongst some myself this week, I hope they are as good as those!!!!


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Excellent fish boys. Are those gems worth any money?


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

thats it, told my wife we're moving to the gold coast,you guys consistantly producing quality, good onya


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

WOW what an awesome session guys, how about some more details? on sizes etc some HOF fish there for sure

Lee


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done lads, fantastic brace o'fish!

I'm a bit puzzled by those jewel thingos, what are they. Also intrigued about the fish heads on the barbecue, never seen that before either. Jew fish are still on my "to do" list.

Well done again cheers Andybear  

Proudly sponsored by frozen left overs


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Very jealous.

Nice work.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

andybear said:


> I'm a bit puzzled by those jewel thingos, what are they. Also intrigued about the fish heads on the barbecue


The jewels are the ololiths (earbones) and sit about an inch behind the eye sockets in a gel like substance. They look a bit like pearls. To access them you cook the heads up on a BBQ, eat the cheeks which tastes a bit like scallop crossed with crayfish but are fishier and softer. The head meat also tastes great.

The jewels have no street value yet but I think that's because jewellers haven't cottoned on to just how good they look when modelled. Here's a ring I had made for the wife - People always ask what it is made of:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dan , i hope the jewlers and public dont get on to the beauty of the jewel, otherwise there goes another fishery as they will become a prize on the asian market , not to mention an aphrodesiac , hang on , are they an aphrodesiac, hmmm , better start catching some :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good on you fellas

great fish there!!

Well done


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Bloody fantastic effort there fellas :shock: Live baiting were you?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done fellers a session to remember, and top result


----------



## 30HA (Apr 24, 2008)

What is Spot X. Is there really such a name?

Where did you catch them Down in NSW or QLD? Not asking for the actual fishing spot.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Yea,
Aewsome day out ,ill keep it short and sweet as thats how it was.................
My personal best off the yak,its been awhile since I got anything resaonable to write about but that was fantastic ,My first Jewie I picked up on a soft plastic with my T-Curve snapper spinning stick 15 Pound braid and equivalent leader ,New Shimano Sraddic 4000 and to honest enjoyed catching it more on that as i really had to play fish and not just skull drag it up like I could with the second Jew on The Deep JIg /Spin 400. straddic 6000 
Drop the third on a soft plastic when the hook broke?
I had countless days of sweet f......all ,maybe ive got some mojo now .................best try keep it!
"Lots of paddling hrs brings alittle mojo"
TOP DAY and thats all I can say..
Safa


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Well done guys!! I picked up the phone to ring Stu and see where the boys were heading, but decided to stick close to home because the wfe and kids are sick. Now im feeling sick! Fantastic day for all of you.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

30 Ha,
all I know and everyone will tell you the same thing......................SPOT X is between here ...........&..............X
Hrs on the water finds Spot X
Clive


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

The pics are the only record of the catch, the scales have rusted up and we forgot to check the the length on the brag mat,this didn't sink in until we were having coffee and looking over the pics, Fishng Comp, Hall of fame, :shock: :shock: :shock: 
They were all about 10 to12 kg and around the 1 to 1.2 mark in length.
We were lucky with the weather with hardly any swell or wind for the early start.
I have to tell you all, Steven is human and dose fall off like the rest of us, he got hit by a small beach break and got dumped. ;-) ;-) 
We managed to jig up a few lives to head out to the main reef, our main target today was snapper and maybe a spanish mackerel with a few being hooked lately on the bait reefs,
Steven was the first to hook up with a big run with his reel was going off big time, but a short time later he came up empty handed. 
I was the next to hook up and managed the land a nice snapper on my 30 lb rig [ TSS4 ], by the time I had re rigged and got back to the boys Clive had landed two Jew, then Steven was on,it was all go.
I dropped one when I stuffed up my gaff shot. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
Every time I looked around the boys seemed to be on then Steven landed his second.
I wasn't having any luck and was beginning to think I had stuffed up my only shot at a Jew :shock: :shock: :shock: the boys were talking about heading back in the wind was getting up and it was getting late 11am, 
Then I hooked up what I though was the reef again but to my joy I was on, a lovely JEW     
We all landed safely and the rest is history.
Cheers to you all, 
Isn't life grand


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Gee Dan ,Stu ,Clive , Gerard, you guys have the best thing going up there , and by the sounds of it the mateship is whats best , the fishing is obviously the primary aim , but to be out on the water on such a small craft with a good group of mates doing what you love takes the cake, ui guess i'm a bit lucky that way , as i had that comrardie for many years surfing on skis with my best mates ,wonderful ,you will keep those memories forever


----------



## 30HA (Apr 24, 2008)

Safa said:


> 30 Ha,
> all I know and everyone will tell you the same thing......................SPOT X is between here ...........&..............X
> Hrs on the water finds Spot X
> Clive


hehe Yeah that's fair enough. I mainly asked because I think there is an actual place off the Gold Coast called Spot X. Sounds like yous found a place that hasn't been fished out or fished at all by the sounds of things. I'd be guarding that place too. Imagine if the boaties got on to that, It'd be decimated within weeks.

That's just totally awesome that yous found a hot spot like that. I've never heard anything like it. :shock: Did yous find it just by chance?


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome fish there chaps :shock: :shock:

They are huge, I'ld be keeping that spot more secret than next weeks Lotto numbers :lol: :lol:


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

who fell off on the small shorebreak !!!!....i deny everything


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Yea,
Steven as the saying goes in fishing "NO PICS" ..."No evidence"
BUT ,Stu and I saw it and it was almost as good as the Hook up on the Jew's.................Priceless :lol: :lol: 
As you would know ive had my fair share of face plants on sandbanks(shories)  
Mate as we said you got back on the yak so quick I dont think you got wet!!!! or just hoped we didn't see? ;-) 
Clive


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

30HA said:


> That's just totally awesome that yous found a hot spot like that. I've never heard anything like it. :shock: Did yous find it just by chance?


This spot-X is one of about a dozen spot-x's that we rotate around and it isn't normally a hotspot. Better to say, occasionally it turns on. Chances are if the boys hit the same spot again today, the fish would have been elsewhere. As Safa said, he's had multiple dismal sessions up until yesterday. I'm just stoked these fella's had a top day because with the hours they put in over the months, they really earnt it - Especially Safa.


----------



## jimbo (Nov 19, 2007)

well done boys,

Cant believe i went surfing instead ! watched you thru the bino's for a while, contemplating surfing or fishing but thought the wind would beat me to the fishing ! Next time !


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Great effort fellas, did ya have ya livie's on the bottom?


----------

